# Chinese Development in St. Maarten, Little Bay



## Gaozhen (Sep 9, 2016)

Has anyone heard about this? Huge resort allegedly going in next to the Belair Beach Hotel on Little Bay: 

http://https://www.thedailyherald.sx/islands/59930-chinese-to-develop-326-room-hotel-450-apartments-in-belair

Thoughts about what that might do to adjacent older developments on what is (was) a really peaceful beach?


----------



## taterhed (Sep 9, 2016)

meh....what's another 1,000,000 visitors a year on a small island.  Besides, the Chinese rarely keep their promises regarding foreign development sites.  The gates will keep the locals out.  (and the Chinese in!)


----------



## turkel (Sep 11, 2016)

Gaozhen said:


> Has anyone heard about this? Huge resort allegedly going in next to the Belair Beach Hotel on Little Bay:
> 
> http://https://www.thedailyherald.sx/islands/59930-chinese-to-develop-326-room-hotel-450-apartments-in-belair
> 
> Thoughts about what that might do to adjacent older developments on what is (was) a really peaceful beach?



Linked didn't work for me.


----------

